

FindTheBest sues patent trolls under anti-Mafia RICO Act - cwilson
http://venturebeat.com/2013/09/17/findthebest-sues-patent-trolls-under-anti-mafia-rico-act/

======
wglb
I am all for discouraging patent trolls, but am having trouble fitting my mind
around a RICO deal here. I don't even play a lawyer on TV, but perhaps some of
the grownups here on HN could weigh in on whether this makes sense.

